# Window in a shower: another solution?



## jdbaum (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm buying a house that has an oddly laid out bathroom and small laundry room adjacent. I'd like the expand the laundry and reduce the bathroom. The biggest problem is that the easiest place to put the shower/tub is under a window, which is fairly new vinyl. Other threads have wisely suggested removing the window or replacing it with glass block. 
I've been thinking of another idea. I'd get a curtain rod like the kind you'd find above a clawfoot tub, that mounts from the ceiling and/or wall and circle the entire tub. The tub would be a drop-in type with a somewhat larger framed 'pedestal', not just an alcove type. Has anyone done or seen anything like this?
Thanks!


----------



## space_coyote (Nov 12, 2006)

I have a window in my shower... I kinda like it. Get some film (comes in a roll in different textures) and go for it.


----------



## daveincincy (Dec 28, 2005)

We have a window in our shower. I had similar concerns when we remodeled our master bath...fill it in, glass block, etc? I would have liked to have removed the window somehow, but then we'd have no natural light in the bathroom. Filling it in would have looked awful on the outside. We had the old masonite siding (wood that turns into a sponge when wet...was looking awful). We actually ended up redoing the windows and siding last year so I guess I could have removed it had I known we were going to redo the siding at the time....but it gets back to that lack of "natural light" thing I didn't want to get rid of. So we kept the window. It's been like that now for 2+ years with no issues. We tiled around it (all new concrete board), had everything sealed up good with silicone at all the seams, and had a limestone (about 3cm thick) window sill put in as well. I would like get some sort of rod and curtain to put in the window frame to keep water from directly splashing into the window itself, but I haven't really found anything that would compliment the whole thing instead of trash it up and look awkward.


----------



## Brickie (Jun 16, 2006)

jdbaum said:


> I'm buying a house that has an oddly laid out bathroom and small laundry room adjacent. I'd like the expand the laundry and reduce the bathroom. The biggest problem is that the easiest place to put the shower/tub is under a window, which is fairly new vinyl. Other threads have wisely suggested removing the window or replacing it with glass block.
> I've been thinking of another idea. I'd get a curtain rod like the kind you'd find above a clawfoot tub, that mounts from the ceiling and/or wall and circle the entire tub. The tub would be a drop-in type with a somewhat larger framed 'pedestal', not just an alcove type. Has anyone done or seen anything like this?
> Thanks!


Glass block gives you plenty of light, as well as, security. They come in all types of sizes, colors, etc.,


----------



## Valerie Reddick (Aug 2, 2012)

I did this 4 1/2 yrs ago. ITs ok for a short time but it gets old quick. The curtains have to be washed allot. The paint peels behind it even with a ceiling fan installed. The claw tub rods are not cheap I paid nearly 250. for mine. The plastic walls suck up to you also which is kinda gross if your are already getting out. Also if you have others in your house sometimes they dont pay attention to placement of curtains so take care to cross over each on at least 4 inches or more mine are almost a ft. I get a pocketed curtain for the back rod which is most stable for all the stuff you need in there. I have no other place. I am about to do it right I hope. lol thats why I am here looking for ideas for the window water issue. Hope this helps if you have any ideas for me throw them at me. Thanks Valerie


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Old, old thread.

I did it for a seldom used shower.
OTOH it would be a PITA for one that is used daily.


----------

